# Shrunken heads.



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Those would be awesome for a voodoo swamp theme. I think eyes would take it over the top.


----------



## Phil Locklear (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm definitely gonna steal this one, looks great


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

They look so cool , wish i had this tutorial a couple of years ago i spent £75 or about $100 for three shop bought versions , there quite good but i could have saved myself a packet , i might still try and make one myself , heres a pic of my shop bought ones ,


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

DeadED said:


> Those would be awesome for a voodoo swamp theme. I think eyes would take it over the top.


Agreed about the eyes. I think they are the touch that is missing


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

pacman said:


> They look so cool , wish i had this tutorial a couple of years ago i spent £75 or about $100 for three shop bought versions , there quite good but i could have saved myself a packet , i might still try and make one myself , heres a pic of my shop bought ones ,
> View attachment 255418


Cool, giving me some ideas.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

This will be our first year to host a haunt and we are doing the Voodoo Swamp theme. I am definitely wanting to make some of these but am new to the site so would it be possible for you to explain what the 'plastic corpsing technique' is? Sorry, this is all still so new to me!!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Mystic Moon Hollow said:


> This will be our first year to host a haunt and we are doing the Voodoo Swamp theme. I am definitely wanting to make some of these but am new to the site so would it be possible for you to explain what the 'plastic corpsing technique' is? Sorry, this is all still so new to me!!



The plastic corpsing method refers to a 20 minute video by Stiltbeast Studios that shows you how to corpse a skeleton using a heat gun, .7mm sheets of plastic tarp (you can get it at Home depot or walmart cheap, 3 9x12 pieces for about $3-4's) and some Gel Stain.

You wrap the skull in plastic, hit it with a heat gun and it acts like shrink wrap giving the skull a fleshy appearance. Add a little stain and it gives the head color. If you dry brush it, it makes the head look really good.

Here is the stiltbeast video. Well worth the 20 minute watch. It's a cheap, easy way corpse skulls and skeletons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69p2EyS-5qk


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh wow, thanks for sharing! Just made a trip to Dollar Tree to pick up some skulls. I will pick up the items and give this technique a try over the weekend. Thank you!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I look forward to hearing how you get on Mystic Moon Hollow , if you can try and record your methods and process for your own benefit in the future and also so others on the forum can see how your creation came out , i would like to see any photos or video if you are able to record it , if not let us know how it went , good luck , i have never yet tried " corpsing " so i am really interested to see how it all pans out .


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Pacman - I upcycle old pieces of furniture (and anything else I can get my hands on) and when I am almost halfway done, I think 'Darn it, I should have taken a BEFORE picture so I can show how much it was transformed. So I had to laugh when you so to document the process. I mean to, but once I get an idea in my head, it's full speed ahead!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I understand Mystic Moon Hollow , i,m a man after all and you know how imperfect we are for every project i try to record and do so successfully there's 3 where i forgot , even today trying to build my mock witches house i managed to photo the first half in stages , and totally tore through and forgot to photo the second half so i have progress on only half the house ..... nuff said


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Pacman: Ah, I don't believe in imperfections, only abilities not yet discovered  I would love to view your witches' house once you are finished. I am thinking that maybe next year I can build a lean-to type of shack for Marie Laveau and have potions and what-knots. I have been collecting discarded pallets and have plans to start making a few things out of them.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Its just in the construction stage at the moment Mystic Moon Hollow and i have only built two sides a front and a left hand side as the right hand side has a 8 foot privet hedge next the where it will end and the back is the front of my house , so it is just a facade to give the impression of a little shack or wooden addiction on the front of my house , i still have to make the dummy door and window frame , and i want to make some kind of porch roof , but at the same time make it so its doable in the time i have left , i bought some fake party popper bottles a couple of years ago and made them up as drinks bottles for my pirate theme , i bought another 10 this weekend to hopefully paint and decorate to make fake potion bottles , again hopefully if i get time , i will try and photograph the processes and finished items ..... IF I REMEMBER


----------



## Corinne Adams (May 10, 2021)

pacman said:


> They look so cool , wish i had this tutorial a couple of years ago i spent £75 or about $100 for three shop bought versions , there quite good but i could have saved myself a packet , i might still try and make one myself , heres a pic of my shop bought ones ,
> View attachment 255418


Those store bought heads are SUPERB! That my friend is artwork and will only go up in value! Worth the bucks!


----------



## Corinne Adams (May 10, 2021)

Those 3 bought heads, are they plastic or soft rubber? The other heads made with the skulls are very cool as well. That was a cool way to make them with the plastic. (The bought ones seem to have "personality"!-I feel like I know that guy on the far right...)


----------

